# CFS conference in New Jersey in October



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

The New Jersey Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Association is holding a conference on Sunday 13th October at the Sheraton Conference Center, Eatontown, New Jersey. Here's some info from the 'Conference' link on their webiste: www.njcfsa.org


> quote:General InformationIn consideration of patients with allergies and chemical sensitivities, this conference is fragrance and smoke free. DATE: Sunday October 13, 2002 SITE: Sheraton Conference Center Eatontown, New Jersey TIME: Noon to 5 PM FEE: $25 per registrant fee includes program handouts, and coffee/tea service. Parking is free and readily available. REGISTRATION INFO: (973) 635-4361 Please register early, as seating is limited. Make checks payable to NJCFSA, Inc. Your canceled check is your receipt. You will not receive a confirmation letter. Click here for a copy of the registration form. Physicians wishing to obtain CME credits please call Ms. Kathy Fiore, Monmouth Medical Center, Department of Continuing Medical Education, at 732-923-6790. Please read About CME Credit... below. DIRECTIONS TO SHERATON: Garden State Parkway to Exit 105, Route 36 East to Route 35 South to Industrial Way East. The Sheraton is approximately 5 minutes from the Garden State Parkway Exit. CONFERENCE PROGRAM Noon ï¿½ 1:00 p.m. Registration & Exhibits 1:00 ï¿½ 1:15 p.m. Introduction & Welcome 1:15 ï¿½2:00 p.m. The Endocrine-Immune Interactions in Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - Dr. Dimitris A. Papanicolaou, MD. Assistant Professor, Emory University School of Medicine, Atlanta, GA 2:00 ï¿½ 2:45 p.m. Differential Diagnosis and Management of Pediatric CFS - James M. Oleske, MD, MPH, Franï¿½ois-Xavier Bagnoud Professor of Pediatrics, University of Medicine and Dentistry, New Jersey; Medical Director, FXB Center for Children. 2:45 ï¿½ 3:15 p.m. Break 3:15 ï¿½ 4:00 p.m. Social Security, Long-term Disability Law and CFS - Barbara B. Comerford, Esq.. 4:00 ï¿½ 4:45 p.m. New Research & Clinical Horizons in CFS/FM - Susan M. Levine, MD, FACP. CFS Clinician and Researcher, Private Practice, New York City, NY. 4:45 ï¿½ 5:30 p.m. Questions & Answers Moderated byR. Sivaprasad, MD, FACP, Chief, Infectious Disease, Monmouth Medical Center, Long Branch, NJ; Clinical Assoc. Prof. Of Med., MCP Drexel College Of Medicine, Philadelphia, PA. About the Speakers...Dr. Dimitris A. Papanicolaou is an Assistant Professor at Emory University School of Medicine. His clinical expertise is in disorders of the pituitary and the adrenal glands. His research focus is on immune endocrine interactions. He was a Clinical Investigator with the National Institutes of Health from 1994-2000, conducting research in Cushing Syndrome, adrenal insufficiency, endocrine actions of lnterleukin-6, and fibromyalgia. Currently he collaborates with the CDC in the Wichita Study on the pathophysiology of CFS and conducts research on the role of corticotropin-releasing hormone (CRH) and adipose tissue-derived IL6 in the pathogenesis of CFS. Dr. James Oleske, MD, MPH, is one of the nation's foremost Pediatric Immunologists and Infectious Disease specialists. He is the Francois-Xavier Bagnoud (FXB) Professor of Pediatrics at UMDNJ-Newark and Medical Director of the FXB Center for Children. Dr. Oleske has been a strong advocate for children and adolescents with chronic infectious and immunological related illnesses including HIV and CFS. He has served as a panel member on the immunological aspects of CFS sponsored by the NIH and the CFIDS Association of America. Dr. Oleske was the associate editor for the recently released New Jersey physician's manual on CFS. He has authored over 150 peer-reviewed articles and participated in over 200 abstracts presented and published in national and international meetings. He has been named one of the Ten Best Pediatricians in America, Outstanding Clinician of the Year, and voted by a panel of his peers as one of the Best Doctors in America. Susan M. Levine, MD, FACP, is a Board Certified Infectious Disease specialist with a main interest in CFS and FM. She has participated on the CDC's Physicians' Surveillance Committee for CFS and serves on the Name Change Committee reporting to the Surgeon General. Dr. Levine was a contributing author to the New Jersey physician's manual. Barbara Comerford, Esq., has been practicing in the area of social security disability, private long-term disability, and personal injury law for over seventeen years. The Bergen County Board of Freeholders appointed her as the attorney for the county Division of Disability Services as counsel on ADA compliance. She founded and serves as Chair of the Social Security Committee and the Continuing Legal Education Committee for the Bergen County Bar Association. She has taught disability law and sits on numerous Boards dealing with health and legal issues. R. Sivaprasad, MD, FACP is Board Certified in Internal Medicine & Infectious Disease. He has been with Monmouth Medical Center (MMC) since 1985 & is Chief, Infectious Disease. He is Clinical Professor of Medicine at-the Medical College of Pennsylvania, Drexel Univ. College of Medicine. His research interests include antibiotic therapy, acid-based disorders, decision-making & clinical pharmacology. In 1995, he presented CFS to the American College of Physicians New Jersey Chapter Scientific Meeting.


----------

